# Wacom Alternative?



## SargeAbernathy (Feb 12, 2015)

I purchased a Cintiq back in September.  I was dismayed that the first one I bought came with a Dead Pixel.  Fortunately, Wacom agreed to replace it.


It's now been four Cintiqs later and the fourth one I just turned on and there's yet another Dead Pixel, just like every single one before it.  I'm absolutely frustrated with Wacom, and didn't know if people had any alternative suggestions?  I'm wanting a tablet with a screen to draw on.  Is Yiynova good or any other company?


Sarge Abernathy

P.S.  Alternatively I could just keep sending the tablet back and forth.  But I'm absolutely tired.  I bought this device to finish a project back in the fall, and it's now nearing spring.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 12, 2015)

To me ONE dead pixel doesn't sound like a huge deal, maybe it's just me?

From what I've read Wacom is one of the best brands on the market when it comes to tablets. I'm not sure if there's others brands equally good, tablets are definitely not my thing LOL.


----------



## SargeAbernathy (Feb 12, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> To me ONE dead pixel doesn't sound like a huge deal, maybe it's just me?
> 
> From what I've read Wacom is one of the best brands on the market when it comes to tablets. I'm not sure if there's others brands equally good, tablets are definitely not my thing LOL.




Yes, Wacom is the best of the brands when it comes to Tablets.  And the bit of research I've done tonight only furthers that.  There are other products out there, but it's the Wacom I want.

As for a Dead Pixel:  I can handle it if I've had the device for an amount of time.  A dead pixel is expected after a certain age.  Heck, my computer here cost just as much money and I'm staring at a Dead Pixel right now.  But that pixel died after years.  For a new product at that price level and reputation, I'd expect it to be clean for a while.

What confuses me is that I know several other people with the same product, but none of them have Dead Pixels.   I'm struggling to understand it.  

I might just bite the bullet and either keep this product or ask for a new one until they get it right.  In the end, I'm not going to be happy with anything else.  And a Cintiq with a dead pixel is still a superior product.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 12, 2015)

Monoprice is supposed to be really good (and much cheaper too) but YMMV


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Monoprice tablet display. I works decent enough. I'm satisfied with it. I wouldn't replace your cintiq with it but I digress. They have excellent customer service. I also have an wacom intuos that travels with me.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 23, 2015)

I've also heard good things about monoprice, been looking at getting this myself: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=113&cp_id=11314&cs_id=1131401&p_id=12076&seq=1&format=2


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a Monoprice, but one of the cheap $50 ones. :V

Monoprice monitor tablets look decent, though, and for a great price, but they are probably manufactured even cheaper and are more prone to faults than Wacom. If you can afford it, I would think the Cintiq would be the most reliable, and I've always heard Wacom has great support, so I'd stick with that.

I've also recently noticed Huion has affordable tablets, and I've been thinking about getting one:
http://www.amazon.com/GT-190-Inches-Digital-Tablet-Monitor/dp/B00LA0NONE/
I'm not sure how they compare, though.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 24, 2015)

out of curiosity

Is it possible to hold a cintiq/monoprice/etc on your lap while drawing without any negative consequences?
I never had a display tablet before though I intend  to get myself one as soon as I can. Just that I'm used to draw on my lap most times. XD

Sorry for being offtopic.  I just figured since you're already gathered here~ :v
Also this is very interesting. I am taking notes from you guys. >:3


----------



## TheArchiver (Feb 24, 2015)

Huion tablets are very inexpensive. Their professional grade 1060 Pro is more sensitive than Wacom's rivaling Intuos line with built in MicroSD compatibility, but at a meager $90. Their tablet display reflects the same budget friendly ideals and I hear are of quality. One thing to note is that Huion drivers are horrendous. The hardware is worth it after dancing with the software though.



Batty Krueger said:


> Pencil and paper?



Contribute or don't respond.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

SargeAbernathy said:


> I purchased a Cintiq back in September.  I was dismayed that the first one I bought came with a Dead Pixel.  Fortunately, Wacom agreed to replace it.
> 
> 
> It's now been four Cintiqs later and the fourth one I just turned on and there's yet another Dead Pixel, just like every single one before it.  I'm absolutely frustrated with Wacom, and didn't know if people had any alternative suggestions?  I'm wanting a tablet with a screen to draw on.  Is Yiynova good or any other company?
> ...



You have to look around. There's a few good ones out there - but, it'll usually cost more - depending on how much you're willing to spend.


----------

